# Prayer Request



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My husband Steve is in the hospital. On Wednesday night he wasn't feeling well. By Thursday, we were in the ER. He had a hernia and part of his intestine got stuck in the hernia. They had to remove that part of his intestine as a result. Now his intestine is taking its time starting to function again. He's been through a lot medically in the last 7 years, and this is taking its toll. Please send prayers or positive thoughts his way. 

Thanks,

:grouphug::grouphug:

Debbie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, I am so sorry to hear about Steve. I do remember some issues he had & will remember you both in these coming days. We should never take anything for granted so it is a privilege to stand w/you. Much love & many prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - was going to message you tonight to check on Steve and we had someone come tonight and I forgot. Hope he'll heal soon. My friend had much of her intestine removed and it did take some time to get everything working again.Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Debbie, sending prayers and positive thoughts that Steve heals quickly and is home with you very soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending more prayers and good thoughts that Steve feels better and better each day. I'm so sorry you have this worry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Debbie, 

I am so sorry, I hope he heals quickly. I know this must be difficult for him , but It is also difficult watching those closest to you in pain.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Debbie, I'm so sorry Steve is having such a time of it. Hugs and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Debbie I am so sorry! Prayers for Steve healing and prayers for you to help him through it all!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending hugs and prayers that this will soon be behind you both.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Any better today,, Debbie?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers that Steve will feel better real soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie I have been praying for your Steve and for you dear friend, so many of us our praying for a complete recovery. I know how hard it is to sit back and feel helpless when we are at the hospital with one we love. 
Hugs to you:wub: please share with Steve that we are praying and sending good thoughts


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am sending my prayers for Steve and you as well that he has a very speedy recovery and will be feeling much better real soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is Steve doing better? Tell him to take it easy,even later when he feels stronger to not overdo it..Al and I have both had hernia repairs so we know it's tempting, once you fel better to get at those things you want to get done.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear this...my daughter went through this a few years ago also....it's not a quick thing.....

I'm glad everything went ok.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Steve was much better today, but I feel like we still have a way to go. And I am literally exhausted. Thank you for all of the prayers and well wishes. I'll keep you updated.

Debbie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad to hear positive news, take care of yourself.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad to hear he is better. As a former caregiver, I know that it's important to care of yourself too. So please take care of yourself.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Debbie it is nice to hear Steve is better and I agree with Brenda and Walter please get some rest and take care of you whenever possible! Continued prayers for your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie make sure you get rest, once he gets home you'll be his nurse. Continued prayers for both of you. 
I'm looking forward to a post Steve is home:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to have to write this, but Debbie said it would be okay for me to let you know, since she had started the threat. Steve passed this afternoon. He was unresponsive this morning, but they managed to get him stabilized and awake, but on a ventilator in ICU. However, this afternoon I got the tragic news from Debbie that he didn't make. 

Am sad and shocked. I met Steve several times for meals together here in the city and Jim and I were at one of her daughter's weddings. They were the most incredible couple - they met when they were children and were each others soulmates always placing family first and raising their three children with love and respect. Steve adored Debbie and would do anything for her. We'd see it in so many ways. And she was just as devoted to him.

Please continue to send prayers and thoughts for Debbie and her family. This is such devastating news. :smcry:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying for Steve.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Such sad news. Thank you for the update Susan. My thoughts and prayers are with Debbie, her family and all his friends.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't believe I just posted and now read the terrible news. Debbie, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was checking to see how Debbie's Husband Steve was doing and saw that he had passed away earlier today. Please extend my very heartfelt sympathies to Debbie and her family and that they are all in my thoughts and prayers during this very difficult time.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no. This is such devastating news. So sorry for Debbie and the family. Sending prayers for all.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Devastating. I am so sorry Debbie. This is such a shock.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter is right---it is a shock. 
Thank you Sue, for posting. Please give Debbie our love & tell her prayers will continue for the family. I knew you were at DD's wedding as I remember the photos. Beautiful family. I am so, so sorry! Give Deb a hug from me as well, when you see her. 
Life truly is fragile. I will hug tightly those I love tonight.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no. I am so very sorry to hear this sad news. Debbie, you will be in my thoughts and prayers in the coming days and weeks as you grieve the terrible loss of your dear husband.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I know you will all be a comfort to Debbie. I will pass on all your love and prayers when I'm in touch with her. I know she's surrounded by her family and am giving them all some time right now to come to terms with their loss. I just can't believe this. Too many losses of some wonderful people lately.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am shocked and saddened to read this. Keeping Debbie and her entire family in my prayers!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just reading this and sitting here in shock. 

Debbie, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Steve. Saying prayers for you and your family. 

Sue, thank you for posting for Debbie.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My heart breaks for Debbie. I am so sorry to read this. Sending prayers and blessings to Debbie and her family.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear the news. My thoughts and prays are with you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just saw 
Susan's post on FB.I'm so sorry to hear of Debbie's Steve passing.My prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

i am totally in shock about this. They were such a happy couple...I had read this post before, but thought things would get better. My daughter had been through this same surgery.....

This has hit me just like Larry Felberg's passing did. Unbelievable. Why oh why does it always have to be the good guys....????????


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what your heart must be feeling and I pray you find peace and comfort. Sending love and hugs.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So sad...I am very sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and lots of love.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Praying for your Hubby!:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Debbie, my heart is heavy for you and your family. I pray every morning for you. I just want you to know I love you and grieve with you on your great loss of your Steve.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for your prayers. Thanks, too, to those who sent flowers. They were beautiful and very much appreciated. I am still lost and in shock and I have no idea how to feel or what to do or think. I know that it will take time. Please continue to keep us in your prayers. 

Thank you again.
Debbie


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Debbie, I can't imagine what you are going through. Please know, my prayers continue for you and your family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Debbie I'm heartbroken for you and your family and for your loss of your dear husband Steve. I read Sue's first post and it's so sweet that you met each other as children, and to have shared those years together, is so precious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, we continue in our love & prayers for you & your kids---shock is a protective thing that comes over us in times such as this. Take your time and it will clear up a bit as you move forward. I can't imagine your pain---may God, our Father, be close to you in these dark days. Please keep us up-dated on how to pray for you.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

harrysmom said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your prayers. Thanks, too, to those who sent flowers. They were beautiful and very much appreciated. I am still lost and in shock and I have no idea how to feel or what to do or think. I know that it will take time. Please continue to keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Thank you again.
> Debbie


Thinking of you everyday and continuing to pray for you and your family.
Big hugs from Me and Pooh.
I pray God gives you "peace beyond understanding "


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - you know how I feel. Please know that any time you want to call or write I'm here for you. We all care so much. :grouphug:


----------

